# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  sjedenje u autosjedalici

## zrinka

evo, neki topici su me podsjetili na ovu temu, s kojom se cesto susrecem pricajuci s roditeljima...

kazu oni cesto: dijete ne zeli biti u auto-sjedalici i otima se...

moje iskustvo (trenutno samo s jednim djetetom) je takvo da nismo imali tih problema.....

mislila sam, ako je dijete od prvog dana u autosjedalici, onda mu to dodje ko normalno...dapace, mislavu je uvijek pasalo sjedenje u sjedalici jer bi mogao gledati kroz prozor, u povisenom polozaju...

da li vi imate problema s tim?

----------


## Brunda

Nikavih. Oduvijek sjedi u sjedalici, bez iznimke. Nikada, ali baš nikada nije izjavio da to ne želi. Čak sam ga neki dan kada smo išli u vrtić zaboravila zavezati (u mislima tko zna gdje). Stavila ga u sjedalicu i izvlačim se iz auta da dođem okolo do vozačeve strane. A on kad je to vidio, odmah je graknuo: Mama, zašto me nećeš vezati? Moraš me vezati   :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

imali smo..  :Crying or Very sad:  

bed je bio taj da stanujemo u centru. svugdje pješačimo. rijetko smo se vozili u autu. I onda nakon dugo vremena prva vožnja na more. nekako smo pregurali. Nazad je bilo koma 80 km vrištanja, a ostatak bruntajući plač (ZD-Zg). Drugi put, opet ista ruta ( i nazad). Užas.

Onda smo slijedeći put sjeli u auto nakon 2 mjeseca, išli smo baki i dedi (do tada su oni dolazili k nama). Nije htio uopće ući u auto. Mi ga nismo forsali. I onda, došao je Božić. Išli smo opet baki i dedi. Ja sam se obružala sa svim. Ništa mi nije trebalo. Ušao je u auto i sjeo bez pol problema...
I tako već par puta...  :Rolling Eyes:  

Eh, sad čekamo opet more...biti će beda.....

----------


## Mima

Lea se baš ne otima iz auto sjedalice ali u autu često cvili i plače, i traži da je izvadimo, govori mama kini ovo (za remene) itd. i općenito nije uopće sretna sjedenjem u sjedalici.

----------


## VedranaV

Da. Kad je bio beba, ležanje u sjedalici mu je bilo jedna od gorih stvari u životu. Otkad je veći, može mu se objasniti pa podnosi vezanje.

----------


## ivana7997

mislim da problema s tim ima samo onda kad roditelji popustaju. ako dijete vidi da ima 'lufta' oko toga, pokusava provesti svoju volju. kao i u svim ostalim prilikama.

----------


## ivana7997

inace, ja sam dojila jaksa naslonjena na autosjedalicu - od knina do dubrovnika.   :Sad:  

i jedan i drugi su kao klinci plakali jako u autu. ali nije dolazilo u obzir da ih vadim u voznji.

----------


## VedranaV

Jednom kad smo išli magistralom nije bilo nigdje mjesta za stati sa strane dosta dugo. Jadan je toliko plakao, makar sam ja bila pored njega i trudila se smiriti ga, da je bio promukao još par dana nakon toga. To je bio živi užas.

----------


## Mima

Mi ne popuštamo i nikad se nije vozila u autu a da nije bila u autosjedalici, tj. niti ne zna da postoji takva mogućnost pa svejedno plače i hoće van.

----------


## ivana7997

nda, sori, napisala sam prvi post posve smetnuvsi s uma situaciju do cca njihovih godinu dana, a nekad i kasnije...

eh, starim

----------


## branka0112

Mi smo s Emicom bili bez problema   :Saint:  . Mia je imala jedno mjesec dana krizu i znali smo se zaustavljat i po 10 puta na relaciji Rijeka - Opatija. Ali kad se navikla sad je sve 5.

----------


## Adrijana

Lara se buni kad ju stavljam ali kad krenemo sve ok, gleda van, pustimo dječje pjesmice, kupimo klipiča, damo joj igračku u ruku, nešto za grickati,pjevamo. Uglavnom radimo sve da joj odvučemo pažnju od toga da mora biti zavezana jer ju remenje strašno ljuti. Ali kad jednom skuži da mora sjediti u sjedalici i navikne se mislim da dalje problema nema. Kad je sila stanemo negdje, dam joj cicu, prošetamo i gotovo. Ipak je njezina sigurnost najbitnija.
A i tako dok se vozimo same ne buni se uopće, tek kad MM vozi a ona skuži da sam ja "slobodna" onda je frka.

----------


## brane

nikad nikakvih problema i jedan i drugi su od prvog dana u sjedalici
Tino je imao svoju sjedalicu od prvog mjeseca života a Luka od prvog dana...uvijek i bez iznimke su u sjedalici...mogu se protiviti koliko god žele ali znaju da se to mora...
iskreno...nikad nikakvih problema sa sjedalicom i vezivanjem...njima je to pod normalno obojici...

----------


## Barbi

Nikad nismo imali problema. Patrik se zapravo oduvijek volio voziti u autu, čak i kao mala, skroz mala beba. Tada je uglavnom spavao.
Ja se ne sjećam je li on u svojoj prvoj godini ikad u autu zaplakao, kasnije pogotovo ne.

Mene je zapravo bilo strah prvo vrijeme da će mu biti muka dok se vozi obrnuto od smjera vožnje (ja ne bi izdržala tako ni par minuta, cijeli život imam problema s mučninom u vožnji), ali na sreću to nije naslijedio od mene.

----------


## Ines

L. se nikad nije bunila
R. se bunila, plakala al kad je skuzila da joj bas nema neke koristi od toga-manje vise je prestala- sad gundja, brunda, negoduje i nikak joj nije drago kaj ju mecemo, al kaj da joj radim

----------


## mina

Stella je od prvog dana u sjedalici i uglavnom se ne buni, ako joj velimo da idemo na kavu ili u dućan (shopingholičarka na mamu), kod bake ili nekog koga pozna. Ali ako joj nije poznato kud idemo (npr kod neke moje frendice koje se ne sjeća) dođe joj pa neće u sjedalicu, vršljala bi po autu, jako joj interesantno naprijed, pošto sam sad jako usporena i nespretna i ne mogu ju lovit, nekad mi ode na prednje sjedalo i veli Stella tu sjedi (dok je auto parkiran, da ne bi bilo zabune), ali objašnjavam joj da je njena sjedalica, da je to njeno mjesto u autu pa sama veli tu mama, tu tata, tu baka, tu Stella... I da mi da ju stavim u sjedalicu
Ako nije dosta šetala ili ako nije uopće šetala viče "Stella van, šeta". 
Kad je dugi put isto joj dosta iako puno stajemo, npr. kad smo išli na more, pa u Švicarsku... Ali i nama dosadi dug put
I kad joj se spava onda cvili jer se ne može namjestit i jer ja nisam uz nju. 
Ali ja ju pustim da malo "plače"- (nije to pravi plač) govorim da se moramo voziti vezani, da svatko ima svoje mjesto u autu, da ne možemo sad stati, da mama sad mora voziti pa ćemo brže stići... I tako prestane. Nikad nisam dopustila da se vozi nevezana samo zato što cvili (znala sam stati i pomaziti ju ako nismo blizu cilja), iako su ju drugi puno puta htjeli vaditi, kao što maltretiram dijete, ne mogu ju slušati... Sad su se svi pomirili da se vozi u sjedalici i ona to zna i OK je

----------


## lidac2004

> mislim da problema s tim ima samo onda kad roditelji popustaju. ako dijete vidi da ima 'lufta' oko toga, pokusava provesti svoju volju. kao i u svim ostalim prilikama.


krivo mislis.

jasmina je od prvoga dana u autosjedalici i nikada ju nismo vadili kada je plakala tj. u toku voznje pa ipak nakon nekoga vremena pocne plakati i hoce van.
prvo smo mislili da je to zbog toga sto je bila u onoj koja gleda unazad ali tako je i u ovoj koja gleda naprijed.
koliko vidim, tako je i kod dosta osale djece pa ti teorija pada u vodu   :Wink:  .

----------


## cekana

> inace, ja sam dojila jaksa naslonjena na autosjedalicu - od knina do dubrovnika.


Ajd molim te pojasni taj položaj!


...a što s nama koje nismo "napredne"?

----------


## mamaja

ivancica ima negdje slike kako doji frana tako. ne izgleda baš udobno  :/

----------


## ivancica

Mamaja, dobro si me sjetila te avature od prošlog proljeća kad smo išli a more. Urlao je da hoće sisati a kako nismo mogli stajati, dojili smo u vožnji.

Pogledajte kako:  Dojenje u vožnji  :Smile:

----------


## ninaXY

ha ha, super fotka. I ja sam skužila da mogu Ria umiriti cicom u sjedalici, ali ipak okrenutoj obrnuto od vožnje. Par puta sam ga tako uspavala! Ali pokušavam ga ne naviknuti na to jer u slučaju naglog kočenja to mi baš i ne izgleda kao siguran položaj :/ .

----------


## Roko_mama

Roko je od rođenja bio u autosjedalici i nismo imali nekih većih problema, jedino je bila frka kad smo prvi put  išli na more i  to već kad smo skoro stigli, bio je ful umoran a nije mogao zaspat, stali smo i prošetali, probala sam ga uspavat, nije zaspao,  stavila ga opet u sjedalicu, opet je plakao,  i pustila sam ga da plače, i za par minuta je zaspao.  Inače nema nikakvih problema. Kad se duže vozimo zna reć da bi on sjedio kraj mame, ali nema popuštanja.
Kad je počeo njurgat za autosjedalicu s nekih cca 1,5 godinu ja sam mu rekla da svako ima u autu svoje mjesto i da je njegovo mjesto u sjedalici, i da ako želi kad vidimo policajce možemo stati i pitati ih gdje se djeca moraju voziti. On je rekao da ne treba pitat, i sad kad veli da bi sjeo k meni, ja kažem evo čim vidimo prvu patrolu pitat ćemo ih gdje djeca moraju sjediti, i nema problema. Ne plašim ga s policajcima već mu samo kažem da je tako najsigurnije i da se tako mora inaće čemo platiti i kaznu. 

Inače mi je neki dan kad sam ga svezala u sjedalici, rekao, mama nisi povukla trakicu nisi me dosta stegnula.
Kad ja i MM sjedamo u auto viče a vezati se.

----------


## Inesica

Petra se jako bunila dok se vozila u autosjedalici do nekih 13 mj. Živciralo ju je vezanje i sputavanje. Znali smo stati x puta na ne baš dugim relacijama. Ako je bila umorna znala je zaspati u njoj tjekom vožnje i u biti bi uglavnom tempirala vožnju autom u vrijeme kad sam mislila da bi mogla zaspati. Na dužim relacijama barem dio puta. I znam da su preporuke vaditi djete iz sjedalice dok su mali, često, i raditi pauze ali taj put kad smo išli na more i kad je zaspala i odvalila 3 sata nije mi palo na pamet stati, buditi ju i vaditi van.
Od nekih 13mj jednostavno prestalo. i to još uvijek u sjedalici 0-13, da ne bi neko pomislio da se smirila jer smo je prebacili u veću sjedalicu. Sada se ne buni ali uvijek idemo sa pričom kamo idemo, neššto joj dam u ruke da se igra i ne smije biti prekinuta u nečem interesantnom pa stavljena u sjedalicu (npr. naglo izlaženje iz parka...). ako je umorna bez problema začori dok se vozi.
sada nam je problem jer je počela povraćati u vožnji :/ 

a sad malo školice  :Wink:  
curke koje dojite dok se vozite sa klincima. znam da tad niste znali što napraviti ali problem sa tim 'egzotičnim pozama' je taj što ako dođe do sudara vaše djete je propisno vezano i sve ok. no vi postajete projektil koji leti po autu. preko siceva do šajbe, o šajbe, na vaše djete. dok se vozimo u autu svi moramo biti vezani.
zadnji savjet u brošurici ali jako bitan:
*Vaša djeca vas trebaju - vežite se uvijek i bez iznimke*

ako ima problema tijekom vožnje to je i jedan od primjera kojim pokazujete djetetu da ste i vi vezani i da tako treba biti.

nemojte mi nešto zamjeriti. svima puno   :Kiss:

----------


## Nika

U vezi dojenja u vožnji,  to je jaaako opasno!!!

Mama može fino poklopiti djete samo pri jačem kočenju, udariti ga glavom i još sto čuda.

*Dojenje u vožnji zabranjeno*  :Smile: 

Mame obavezno se vezati kad sjedite kraj klinaca (odnoso kad se bilo tko vozi pored sjedalice sa djetetom - nema nikuda dok se ne veže).

----------


## Nika

Inesica, pisale u isto vrijeme  :Love:

----------


## Ines

> Mame obavezno se vezati kad sjedite kraj klinaca (odnoso kad se bilo tko vozi pored sjedalice sa djetetom - nema nikuda dok se ne veže).


a i ako se vozite na bilo kojem mjestu u autu- vozackom, suvozackom ( jedino se u gepeku nemojte uopce voziti  :Grin:  )

kao sto su cure rekle- ako niste zavezane ( ili bilo koja druga osoba u autu)- u slucaju sudara pretvarate se u projektil koji moze ozlijediti ili ubiti nekog drugog putnika u auto.
pa tako i dijete vezano u sjedalici.

----------


## litala

troje djece - uvijek vezani.

dogodilo se nekoliko epizoda da netko nije htio bit vezan. stanemo. svaki put odlucno kazemo - nema vezanja - nema vozenja. nema diskusije.
sacekamo malo, odlucimo, dogovorimo, vezemo i nastavimo.  


leo je kao beba bio malo problematicniji. cesce je spavao. al opet, s druge strane, mozda smo ga malo precesto inkomodirali pa se samo bunio  :Wink:  eto, prilagodbe sa svih strana od rodjenja pa dalje...

----------


## ivancica

Eto da ne ispadne da se ja ne vežem u vožnji  8)  samo da se opravdam da je ovo bila specifična situacija u kojoj je F. urlao iz petih žila, dekoncentrirao mog oca vozača(koji ima 60g. i nije baš više vičan vozač), a bili smo na vrhu Velebita(točnije kod Obrovca) i mogli smo parkirati jedino u provaliji ili dojiti na kratko da se smiri.

----------


## ra

friško iskustvo: rijeka - mađarska! kooooma! do čakovca je s jednim stajanjem bilo sve ok, ali nakon toga mu je jednostavno bilo dosta! i ništa nije pomagalo, nije čak ni plakao, već se samo jadan napinjao i pokušavao iskopati van. skroz je bio mokar. i ja pored njega  :Crying or Very sad:  

tako smo odustali od dužih putovanja. 3-4 sata i basta! a za duže - avion!
možda kad pređemo u veću sjedalicu... ali mislim da polažem previše nade u to...

----------


## šmučka

> *Dojenje u vožnji zabranjeno*


Mi se, da smo se ovog drzali do godinu dana ne bi nikud ni vozili  :Crying or Very sad:  .

Ali opterecivalo me, jako  :Sad:  . 
Jednom sam cak rekla MMu da ak se sudarimo i meni se nekaj desi, ni u ludilu Aishi ne kaze da nisam bila vezana jer sam nju dojila.

Inace, Aisha je klasican slucaj mrziteljice voznje u autu. Svako drugo prijevozno sredstvo je OK, bus, tramvaj, vlak, you name it.

Van auto sjedalice se vozila tocno dva puta i to na relaciji koja je trajala 2,5 min. 
Bilo mi je koma ali zbog nekih okolnosti nije bilo drugog nacina.
No te voznje su me uvjerile da sam bila skroz u pravu sto je nikad nisam izvadila kad je plakala. 
Naime, ona je cijelo to vrijeme vristala potpuno isto kao i kad je u auto sjedalici  :Sad:  . Ona jednostavno ne voli voznju u autu.
Od 15 mjeseci je malo bolje ali toliko malo da me vec sad strah puta od 400 km koji nas ceka za dva tjedna  :Crying or Very sad:  .

----------


## Nika

> Eto da ne ispadne da se ja ne vežem u vožnji  8)  samo da se opravdam da je ovo bila specifična situacija u kojoj je F. urlao iz petih žila, dekoncentrirao mog oca vozača(koji ima 60g. i nije baš više vičan vozač), a bili smo na vrhu Velebita(točnije kod Obrovca) i mogli smo parkirati jedino u provaliji ili dojiti na kratko da se smiri.


Ma daj, kaj bi se morala opravdavati.

Dojenje u vožnji se i nama dogodilo nekoliko puta u onoj sjedalici za novorođenčad  :Sad: , sretna sam što je sve prošlo ok.

----------


## cekana

Nisam mogla odoliti da ovu fotku ne podijelim s Vama... rastopim se svaki put kad ju vidim   :Heart:  
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/cekana...d1.jpg&.src=ph

----------


## Elly

> mislila sam, ako je dijete od prvog dana u autosjedalici, onda mu to dodje ko normalno...dapace, mislavu je uvijek pasalo sjedenje u sjedalici jer bi mogao gledati kroz prozor, u povisenom polozaju...
> 
> da li vi imate problema s tim?


Nikakvih, kod nas voznja u autosjedalici funkcionira upravo ovako kako si ti opisala.

----------


## andrea

i bojanu je bilo pod normalno, jer se od prvog dana vozi u AS

međutim, isto mu je tako i pod normalno bila faza kad se je derao, čim je skužio da ću ga stavit unutra

al sam ga ignorirala, pa je za pol minute znao prestat, iako ga je ta faza držala nekakvih par mjeseci mislim, ne sjećam se više točno

sad nema ni deračine ni ničeg, skužio je da je njegovo mišljenje po tom pitanju nebitno  :Grin:

----------


## ZliVuk

moje djete nit hoće drugi auto nit drugu sjedalicu nit bez sjedalice...
sjedna i za dve minute spava, iako sjedalica ima strije
heheheheheheh
a platio ju masne pare...

----------


## Luna Rocco

Kaleb je dobro prihvatio autosjedalicu, jedino njurga kad stanemo na semaforu.  :Razz:

----------


## Andora

moj zaceni ako mu se počne spavat, a stajemo na semaforu.
u zadnje vrijeme ja ne smijem vozit jer me gospodin ne vidi i dere se iz petnih žila. zabavljaju ga moja sestra ili stariji sin, no ništa ne pomaže....  :/ 

mislili smo ići na Plitvice za mjesec dana i već polako odustajem....

----------


## Mima

Pa to ti je to  :/ kad Lea prosvjeduje u autu (a ona govori Lea nece voziti atu buuuuu) ja se počnem pitati ima li smisla ići ikamo gdje baš ne moramo - npr. idemo na Boćarski a ona plače u autu i onda se ja pitam jel bolje onda ostati u lokalnim parkovima jer mi je ovo kao neko mučenje.

----------


## Ancica

Naravno da ti nije bolje odustati od izleta.  To ti je kao da velis da neces ici u igraliste u kvartu jer ti je djetetu mucenje (a i tebi od njegovog plakanja) drzat te za ruku dok prelazite cestu do igralista.

Neka djeca se nikad ne bune, neka se bune. Od ovih koji se bune, neki se bune u pocetku pa prestanu, neki su skroz OK dok ih nekaj ne pukne pa se pocnu bunit i ta ih faza drzi neko vrijeme pa prestane, a neki se bune non-stop. Al bolje da se bune nego da nemaju zivot (i u figurativnom i u literalnom smislu).

----------


## india

moja helena se buni jedino kad auto stoji. čim krenemo; muk... tak je i s kolicima - nema šanse sjesti i odmoriti noge... ne ne - odmah buđenje i udri u plač. nabit ću si kondiciju kao nikad do sad

----------


## VedranaV

> Naravno da ti nije bolje odustati od izleta.  To ti je kao da velis da neces ici u igraliste u kvartu jer ti je djetetu mucenje (a i tebi od njegovog plakanja) drzat te za ruku dok prelazite cestu do igralista.


Baš i nije jer preko ceste treba 10 sekundi, a vožnja do Boćarskog traje bitno duže.

----------


## ivana7997

> krivo mislis.


skuzila sam i sama i ispricala se, nije bilo potrebe za pljuckanjem   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mejra's mommy

Ovdje su AS takve da imaju dvije 'kopce', preko prsa i izmedju nogu. Jedanput sam zaboravila i samo M. kopcala preko prsa. Nije ni ona odmah skuzila. Tek u voznji mi pocela kukati 'nisi me vezalaaaaaaa!'

Gdje mi je mozak???

----------


## samba

Mi imamo problema s Rinom, jer se sve više buni što mora biti vezana. Kad vozim moju mamu s nama u autu onda viče: "Bakica, kočaj Inicu svoju", a moja mama odvali od smijeha  :Laughing:  . Sad neki dan je izmislila da ju kopča buba, i mi stanemo odkopčamo ju, a ona kaže da ju više ne buba. Uglavnom, sve nam je teže vozit se s njom, ne znam kako će to završiti, morat ćemo izmislit nešto novo, da joj bude zanimljivo!

----------


## Ribi

Mame, jeste li vi malim bebama u autosjedalicu stavljali ručnik ili nešto pod guzu?.. Ja svojoj ne stavljam (stara je mjesec i pol dana), ali stalno imam dojam da bi možda trebala, da je to možda preduboko za njezinu malu kičmu... (Imamo Peg perego auto sjedalicu.)

----------


## lidac2004

> lidac2004 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> krivo mislis.
> 
> 
> skuzila sam i sama i ispricala se, nije bilo potrebe za pljuckanjem


 :? 
ko je pljucko??

----------


## Darijae

*Ribi*  mi imamo isto PP autosjedalicu i ja gLuku  od prvog dana vozim u njoj bez da išta podmećem pod njega

----------


## Inesica

mame ništa ne podmetati pod guze, leđa...
nemojte se brinuti za položaj. autosjedalice su napravljene da bi pružile najoptimalniju zaštitu i s obzirom na položaj tijela. umetanjem nečega ISPOD možete poremetiti njihovu funkciju.
ako je put duži napravite pauzu cca svakih 2 sata i prošećite sa bebom da se i ona protegne. za kraće relacije ne brinite  :Wink:

----------


## spooky

Mi nismo nikada imali takvih problema.

----------


## zekana

Imam Graco AS i neeeeeemašanse da bilo kako namjestim bebu od mj. dana u nju!
Stvarno sam pobornik korištenja as od prve, ali vrat joj se lomi u ramena, glava također naginje naprijed unato svim umecima i položajima kaišića- probala sam sve. Nisam dosta pametna... znam da moraju biti uspravno, ali ovo je nenormalan položaj i ne može ona ni minutu u njemu izdržati- izgubi se od pokušavanja namještanja glavice. Znam da se ne smije ništa podmetati pod guzu. Šta da radim? Ima li netko ovu AS???

----------


## Anemona

zekana, da li ta AS ima isofix bazu, da ne tražim bezveze?

Pretpostavljam da nema, onda ti možeš/smiješ/moraš regulirati nagib AS sama, npr. podmetanjem zarolanog ručnika pred prvi dio AS.
Znači prvi dio AS (to mislim na dio gdje su bebine noge i beba je okrenuta u superotnom smjeru od vožnje) podigneš taj dio i podmetneš ručnik i time dobiješ pravi nagib.

E sad. Moje dijete je bilo mini kad je išlo iz bolnice (2720 g), a AS "duboka" pa mu je sestra u rodilištu složila pelenu ispod guze, jer naša AS nije dolazila s umetkom za novorođenče.

Da li je to bilo potpuno ispravno ne znam, ali svakako puno ispravnije od vožnje bez AS.

----------


## Anemona

To je ova AS?
http://www.svijet-beba.hr/graco-juni...__40-3--70.htm

Ako je, reguliraj nagib ovako kako sam ti opisala.

Koliko ti je sad teška/velika beba?

----------


## vissnja

zekana pogledaj ovde, pročitaj sve detaljno, ali naročito korak 6 koji govori o nagibu AS
ako je ona pod uglom od 45 stepeni, kakav treba biti za novorođenče, nema problema sa padanjem glave
http://autosjedalice.info/cms/index....d=18&Itemid=43

----------


## Anemona

Evo točno ovako kako vissnja kaže u točci 6.

----------


## martinaP

Kopiram s drugog topica:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycLFkokqTmI

Možda ti ovo pomogne. S tim da nagib AS možeš sama podesiti da bude prema 45 stupnjeva.

Beba u AS ne sjedi. Ako glava pada, nije dobar nagib.

----------


## S2000

da li su ledja bebe pod 45 stupnejva u odnosu na tlo?

----------


## zekana

> zekana, da li ta AS ima isofix bazu, da ne tražim bezveze?
> 
> Pretpostavljam da nema, onda ti možeš/smiješ/moraš regulirati nagib AS sama, npr. podmetanjem zarolanog ručnika pred prvi dio AS.
> Znači prvi dio AS (to mislim na dio gdje su bebine noge i beba je okrenuta u superotnom smjeru od vožnje) podigneš taj dio i podmetneš ručnik i time dobiješ pravi nagib.
> 
> E sad. Moje dijete je bilo mini kad je išlo iz bolnice (2720 g), a AS "duboka" pa mu je sestra u rodilištu složila pelenu ispod guze, jer naša AS nije dolazila s umetkom za novorođenče.
> 
> Da li je to bilo potpuno ispravno ne znam, ali svakako puno ispravnije od vožnje bez AS.


Morat ću probati i tako s runikom! Ne, nemam isofix.

----------


## zekana

> To je ova AS?
> http://www.svijet-beba.hr/graco-juni...__40-3--70.htm
> 
> Ako je, reguliraj nagib ovako kako sam ti opisala.
> 
> Koliko ti je sad teška/velika beba?


Da, da, to je ta as. Cura sada ima preko 4 kile (nismo je već neko vrijeme vagali-nemamo na čemu, a pregled će uskoro pa nismo se ni opterećivali vaganjem), a dužinu ni ne znam kako izmjeriti. Tako da, hehe, ne znam kako opisati kolika je točno. Uglavnom, nije više maaaala beba, hehe!

----------


## zekana

> da li su ledja bebe pod 45 stupnejva u odnosu na tlo?


Ima AS regulator položaja koji pokazuje ispravan kut, ali ne pomaže mi... trebala bih ja to slikati čini mi se pa da netko pogleda i savjetuje. Čim stignem... sad je sva u grčevima pa ne ulvim nekada ni minutu mira da ju mogu probati staviti.

----------


## Apsu

Dobili smo danas korištena kolica uz koja u kompletu ide autosjedalica/nosiljka ( mogu kasnije staviti sliku ) .. Dobili smo i "savjet" da se novorođenče ne vozi u sjedalici nego na rukama  :Confused:  , jer malo dijete ne smije sjediti , pa neka pričekamo sa autosjedalicom a do tad da ga držim na rukama... trenutno mi je iznad glave tisuću upitnika.. Dal postoje autosjedalice za novorođenčad pa da oni leže umjesto sjede, kupit ću ja novu.. ne znam, zbunjena sam ..

----------


## luci07

Sjedalice za novorođenčad nisu ravne, dijete je u poluležećem položaju. Vjerojatno je to to što si dobila s kolicima. Ne znam tko ti je savjetovao da bebu držiš u rukama, ali rekao ti je glupost.

----------


## luci07

Ovo je primjer sjedalice za male bebe:

http://www.maxi-cosi.com/products/ca...cabriofix.aspx

----------


## Beti3

Ovako se stavi novorođenče u AS http://pregnancy.thefuntimesguide.co...y_car_seat.php

No, ako mama ne želi taj položaj bebe, ima i sigurnosnih nosiljki-autostolica.
http://adax.hr/autosjedalice/cijena/transporter

Što o njima mislite?

----------


## bijelko

mi ga imamo, po mome to nikako ne može zamijeniti AS. veže se u tri točke, zauzima previše mjesta pa ako u autu već imaš jednu sjedalicu, ne stane i nikad ga nismo koristili u tu svrhu, čisto kao košaru na kolicima.

----------


## rahela

> Ovako se stavi novorođenče u AS http://pregnancy.thefuntimesguide.co...y_car_seat.php
> 
> No, ako mama ne želi taj položaj bebe, ima i sigurnosnih nosiljki-autostolica.
> http://adax.hr/autosjedalice/cijena/transporter
> 
> Što o njima mislite?


meni se ovo čini kao jako loše rješenje
kod malo naglijeg kočenja (ne mora uopće doći do sudara) sile koje djeluju na bebu u ovom položaju ne mogu nikako dovoljno zaštititi od ozljeda
sama logika to govori ako se pogleda položaj bebe koji je vertikalan u odnosu na smjer vožnje
za novorođene bebe i malu djecu najsigurniji način vožnje je u autosjedalicama 0, 0+ kategorije u smjeru suprotnom smjera vožnje

----------


## S2000

Autokrevetici su rjesenje za bebe koje imaju respiratornih problema te ne smiju pod kut od 45 stupnjeva (u rodilistu bi vam vec rekli da imate taj problem). No definitivno nisu sigurno rjesenje. 

Za zdravu bebu najsigurnija je voznja u suprotnom smjeru voznje (AS grupa 0+) pod kutem od 45 stupnjeva. 

Ono sto je bitno je da se takva AS ne koristi predugo tokom dana. Znaci da se jos i izvan auta beba satima u tom vozi na kolicima pa jos i da doma stoji u jaju - to nije ok, jer beba treba bit na ravnom.

----------


## leonisa

ovo sam ja imala s L. od PP prije skoro 8g s obizorm da sam od 25tt imala prijeteci. imala je sve, od pojasa, certifikata, originalnih "alkica" za fiksirati za pojas od auta, no ni priblizno nije sigurna kao sto je AS 0/0+. to se vidi i na golo oko, bez crash testova.

----------


## MarijaP

Klinjo ima 13-14 kg i treba ici na operaciju spustanja testisa. 
Prosli put su nam naglasili da ga nikako ne stavljamo u as na povratku doma. Mi smo as (9-18kg) stavili u polozaj za spavanje i njega zavezali, ali nismo jako zategnuli. Uglavnom, nije bilo pritiska na genitalije. 
Sad je veci i mislim da necemo uspjeti vezati bez pritiska. 
Koja nam je gora opcija nezavezan ili as 15-36 kg koja mu je prevelika? Sta napraviti u ovom slucaju? Povratak doma je u guzvi, medju nervoznim vozacima. Nije mi bas svejedno.

----------


## zekana

Sve je kod nas u redu- sada i za sada. Jedino ne znam čime bih joj obložila tijelo i glavu jer je od AS uuuuuužasno mokra i doslovno potparena. >Sva se jadna zajapuri i prokuhaaaaa! Probala sam s plahticom ili tetricom- ne pomaže. Sad smo išli Sarajevo-Brod, to je grozno za nju. Pred Derventom je počeo ŠIZ, ono kad dijete vidiš da luuuuudi i da ne može više. Ja sam ju izvadila iz sjedalice do granice i na vlastitu odgovornost držala u rukama. I nisam se nikako dobro osjećala radi velikog prometa, ali je VIDNO bilo lakše njoj i TO je prevagnulo.

Kako vi rješavate taj problem???

----------


## rahela

zekana, probaj negdje nabaviti originalnu frotirnu navlaku
a inače, svaka 2 sata (a po potrebi i češće) stanete, napravite pauzu od 15ak minuta i nastavite dalje
nikad nisam vadila djecu iz sjedalica i tako vozila bez obzira na njihovo negodovanje
čak ni u ljetnim mjesecima, u crnom autu bez klime, onda bi im samo kod stajanja presvlačila mokre majice

----------


## S2000

MarijaP, mozda mu i nece biti tijesno, probajte. Ne znam koja je gora opcija, nevezanje ili vezanje u sjedalici kojoj je nedorastao - jer obe su lose varijante. Imas u koga posuditi onu sjedalicu koja se u kategoriji 9-18 veze pojasom auta preko jastuka sjedalice (ala cybex), tu ne bi bilo nista izmedju prepona.

----------


## S2000

https://www.babycenter.hr/?product=I687

Ala ova  :Smile:

----------


## Smokvica.

Mogu ja posudit takvu ako hočeš  :Wink:  javi se na pp  :Smile:

----------


## bijelko

> Sve je kod nas u redu- sada i za sada. Jedino ne znam čime bih joj obložila tijelo i glavu jer je od AS uuuuuužasno mokra i doslovno potparena. >Sva se jadna zajapuri i prokuhaaaaa! Probala sam s plahticom ili tetricom- ne pomaže. Sad smo išli Sarajevo-Brod, to je grozno za nju. Pred Derventom je počeo ŠIZ, ono kad dijete vidiš da luuuuudi i da ne može više. Ja sam ju izvadila iz sjedalice do granice i na vlastitu odgovornost držala u rukama. I nisam se nikako dobro osjećala radi velikog prometa, ali je VIDNO bilo lakše njoj i TO je prevagnulo.
> 
> Kako vi rješavate taj problem???


mi te duže relacije (istra-slavonija) odrađujemo isključivo noću. manje im je vruće i u pravilu  :fige:  spavaju. nemoj ju učiti na to da ju vadiš u vožnji, stanite pa nek se odmori od sjedalice malo. i ako malo plače preživjet će, bolje ona sad nego ti kasnije.
frotirna navlaka je također ok, sinu ju nikad ne skidam jer mi je između ostalog lakše održavati sjedalicu s njom.

----------


## martinaP

> mi te duže relacije (istra-slavonija) odrađujemo isključivo noću. manje im je vruće i u pravilu  spavaju. nemoj ju učiti na to da ju vadiš u vožnji, stanite pa nek se odmori od sjedalice malo. i ako malo plače preživjet će, bolje ona sad nego ti kasnije.
> frotirna navlaka je također ok, sinu ju nikad ne skidam jer mi je između ostalog lakše održavati sjedalicu s njom.


x

Kad vidis da je djetetu dosta, stanite i predahnite. Dulje putovanje s malima smo i mi odradjivali po noci.A ako i place u voznji, nista joj od toga nece biti. Sto se ne moze reci za voznju van sjedalice.

----------


## MarijaP

S2000, mi imamo Kiddy 15-36, a prijateljica ima takvu s nastavkom da moze od 9 kg pa cu ju pitati da mi posudi. Zaboravila sam da to postoji. Hvala na ideji. 
Smokvica., hvala ti sto nudis posudbu!

----------


## Smokvica.

MarijaP, zato smo tu da pomažemo  :Wink:

----------


## S2000

:Smile: 
Super!

----------

